# Radio Room Photo's



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

One thing I regret whilst at Sea was not taking photographs of my Radio Rooms. I was there often enough, so why not record them the same as various sights around the world you can't remember any more !

Does anyone have anything from The S.A.Langkloof/ZSHI or similar AEI gear ?

David
+


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Hi David,

I sailed on sister ships S.A. Tzaneen and Letaba around 1978-1979. By that time all of them were fitted with Redifon RMT1500 tx and R408 rx, but the original AEI reserve rack was retained, along with that awful (Marconi Monitor was it?) reserve rx.

All of those ships were eventually re-flagged in Bermuda, S.A. Langkloof first becoming Langkloof/ZCLH, and later "something" Universal / ZCLH, and the last time I saw her was in PE in the early '80s looking very smart actually, painted blue and white with a Greek name on the back.

I might be able to dig out some gear photos of the two that I was on?

Cheers, 

Adrian


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
According to Miramar database. id.5421182. Grt. 6907. SP17.5k. Built 1963 by Verolme. Heusden. Launched as SOUTH AFRICAN FARMER. ex S.A.LANGKLOOF. ex LANGKLOOF. ex MONSOME UNIVERSAL. ex AEGEAN PRIDE. scrapped Chittagong. 1984.
cheers.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I just posted a pic of LANGKLOOF taken in LM on 14 Aug 1977. Take a look at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=158564

BTW, her 'Universal' name was 'Monsone Universal'


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

*Zshi*

Hi Adrian

I was on ZSHI 1965-66 with AEI T80 Tx and a G2 receiver which was a new development and failed miserably. It was replaced by the standard Redifon R50M The reserve rack was the same. - and also memorable was that I bought a bug key in Capetown - much easier !!

David
+






5TT said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I sailed on sister ships S.A. Tzaneen and Letaba around 1978-1979. By that time all of them were fitted with Redifon RMT1500 tx and R408 rx, but the original AEI reserve rack was retained, along with that awful (Marconi Monitor was it?) reserve rx.
> 
> ...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone. Liked the photo at LM - we only did that on cargo voyages in between the fruit season, but I heard Safmarine gave that up because of the damage to the fridge insulation etc..

David
=


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

David, we had the same problem on the Clan R's and the Rothesay Castle, when on the general outward voyage at the beginning of the year to make the start of the fruit season carrying CKD car bits in big wooden crates to PE.

Andy


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Andy

I remember a big pirelli cable drum and a cherished Jaguar and the sad look on someones face when the hatch was opened !!

I noticed the photo Adrian posted at LM shows a discreet but political difference - no orange stripe on the funnel !

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Andy

Sorry !! Your photo 

David
+


----------



## Ned Collins (Apr 24, 2008)

*Radio Room Photos!*

Hi David,

Check out:

www.seefunknetz.de/

The text is in german but there are superb photos of ship's radio stations from the early days up until recently.

73's de Ned ex R/O & E/O 1970/77


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Ned

I have seen that site. 
I was on the Shell Bitumen carrier 'Partula/gbyh', and tho' nothing there, the Aulica/gfhc built same yard around same time and virtually same Radio Room is shown. 

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Ned.

There is also a Siemens SB186x HF Tx that I had on the Lokoja Palm/gwwj - quite an experience !!

David
+


----------

